# Salut tout le monde



## laurenzo la rafale (30 Septembre 2010)

alors voilà, je compte vendre mon macbook qui commence à vieillir (2007) et j'hésite à le remplacer par un Ipad.
La question c'est que je ne connais pas vraiment les fonctions et capacité de ces nouveau engin!
Alors 1, est-ce que cela vaudrait le coût d'acheter un ipad en sachant que j'utilise surtout pour la musique, photo,skype, surf sur le net, téléchargement et du Word,Excel, powerpoint de temps en temps???

2, est-ce que mes infos sauver sur time machine vont sur Ipad????

merci des réponses


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Octobre 2010)

L'iPad est un formidable appareil, mais en aucun cas il ne peut être envisagé comme un "ordinateur" autonome, ne serait-ce qu'à cause de sa dépendance à iTunes.
Par ailleurs il est parfait pour tout ce qui consultation de document, surf, production de notes, de petits documents, mais pour un usage "productif" plus élaboré, il a tout de même des limites.
Donc en complément d'un MacBook, oui, sans réserve, en remplacement, non, sans réserve.


----------



## twinworld (2 Octobre 2010)

et pour répondre à la dernière question : non une sauvegarde Time Machine ne va pas sur l'iPad, car ce n'est pas OSX qui tourne sur l'iPad, mais iOS3 (et iOS4.2 dès novembre).


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Octobre 2010)

Effectivement, le contenu le l'iPad se sauvegarde sur ton mac via iTunes (et après sur TimeMachine, mais via la sauvegarde de ton mac).


----------



## laurenzo la rafale (2 Octobre 2010)

D'accord merci d'avoir répondu à mes questions les gars, je prend note des infos!


----------



## jeanlo123 (2 Octobre 2010)

Pour compléter un peu ce qui a été dit. Je n'ai pas d'expérience d'utilisation d'ipad. En revanche, concernant l'usage d'une tablette pc. J'ai fait l'erreur d'avoir acheté une tablette archos 7 home tablette. Je ne l'utilise pratiquement plus. C'est sur que c'est pas l'IPAD ! Qui est effectivement un formidable outils. Mais à chaque outils corresponds un usage.
J'utilise en permanence mon mac book pro 13 pouces. Il est léger, démarre très rapidement.  Je lis même mais revue et bande dessinée dessus. Pour ton usage, c'est peut-être l'idéal. Comme il a en plus une très grande autonomie, tu n'as pas à te trimballer le chargeur. 
j'aime bien la phrase de Bigdidou : " Donc en complément d'un MacBook, oui, sans réserve, en remplacement, non, sans réserve ".


----------

